# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Alb Design

## The Dardha

Shqiponja Krom

----------


## The Dardha

Shqiponja e Bardhe

----------


## The Dardha

KA IKUR SHQIPONJA NGA FLAMURI:-*

----------


## The Dardha

ORIGJINAL

----------


## The Dardha

Dielli

----------


## The Dardha

AKULL

----------


## The Dardha

Flori

----------


## The Dardha

Dopjo

----------


## The Dardha

Naten

----------


## The Dardha

Abstrakt

----------


## The Dardha

Presim

----------


## The Dardha

E thjesht

----------


## The Dardha

BLU

----------


## The Dardha

Shkemb

----------


## Fiori

Me pelqyen shume shqiponjat - vete nuk jam marre me design te tille ne kompjuter por te them te drejten keto lloj krijimesh me terheqin po aq sa cdo lloj tjeter krijimi artistik.

Suksese

----------


## shigjeta

Dardha te mrekullueshme.  Urime

----------


## The Dardha

Jeni te mirepritur te postoni nje albkrijim qe ju duket interesant qe i perket kesaj teme.

(faleminderit)

:-5

----------


## MEDEA

dardha ...they're cute...I can't believe u make them yourself! :)
show us some more!
byeee :U

p.s. ke menduar ndonjehere te pikturosh????

----------


## The Dardha

Shqiponja

----------


## The Dardha

Shqiponja me disa pika shiu.

----------

